# Anyone try Fissidens moss?



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello!

I know a lot of people use several species of aquatic moss in their vivariums because they can tolerate very moist conditions unlike a lot of moss we try to use (which fail). I have used Java Moss and Christmas Moss successfully and many others have used Riccia with great success also. Another popular aquatic moss is Fissidens, but I have yet to see anyone use it in their vivariums... although it seems like a good option. So, has anyone here tried it out? 

Here's a picture of one of the many varieties for those not familiar:








Fissidens fontanus


----------



## Epiphile (Nov 12, 2009)

I didn't have any luck with it out of water, personally, though it grows well in water features, paludariums, etc. Lovely looking stuff.


----------



## rain- (Jul 28, 2006)

The example species is not a good candidate for that purpose. As Epiphile said, it doesn't handle dry conditions well. _Fissidens fontanus_ is one of those rare mosses which don't do well grown above water level. 

Some other _Fissidens_ species are terrestrial, so you would be able to try them. From the ones available in eBay/Aquabid etc. I think at least _F. splachnobryoides_ and _F. zippelianus_ are terrestrial, but most likely all of them except the _F. fontanus_ would do well in a viv.

Java and Christmas mosses are actually not aquatic, they just adapt to submerged conditions too. Same goes to just about any other _Vesicularia_ and _Taxiphyllum_ moss available (Flame, Singapore, Weeping, Erect etc.). There are only a few truly aquatic mosses in aquarium hobby, _Riccia fluitans_, _Fontinalis antipyretica_ and _Fissidens fontanus_ being nearly the only ones commonly available. And from those three, _Riccia_ can also be grown emersed.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow, thanks for the info! I definitely think I'm gonna try one of the species of Fissidens you mentioned in my next viv. Also, isn't Riccia a liverwort and not a true moss?


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

I've tried it before and it didn't do too well. It needs to be wet all the time


----------

